# Anyone use TransferFreedom before for custom Transfers?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I am considering giving Plastisol Transfers a try soon and came across a pretty good deal with this site 15 cent One Color Heat Transfers
and I am just wondering If anyone has used this company before and what feedback you can offer? Thank you In advance for any help.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Take a look through the archives here and there are lots of comments about them......


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I actually tried that but can't find anything somewhat recent. I was looking for some review within the past year or so. Most of the threads I read were 3-5 years ago.



royster13 said:


> Take a look through the archives here and there are lots of comments about them......


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

Basikboy said:


> I actually tried that but can't find anything somewhat recent. I was looking for some review within the past year or so. Most of the threads I read were 3-5 years ago.


Tested them out on thursday they look good order some.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We use them, a lot. Great transfers. Goof proof. Fast turn-around. The 15 cent deal is their general all around applies to everything (including 100% polyester) transfers so the hand will be a little more than their Fashion Formula.


----------



## walkerwm (Sep 9, 2012)

I also use them. I have had good success with them. Sometime there are are few more hoops to jump through with artwork. But the transfers work very well. I use Silver Mountain Graphics the most. Artwork submission is a breeze.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Basikboy said:


> I actually tried that but can't find anything somewhat recent. I was looking for some review within the past year or so. Most of the threads I read were 3-5 years ago.


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t180736.html


----------



## PhreshcoClothing (Oct 8, 2012)

walkerwm said:


> I also use them. I have had good success with them. Sometime there are are few more hoops to jump through with artwork. But the transfers work very well. I use Silver Mountain Graphics the most. Artwork submission is a breeze.


How is silver moutain graphics, came across there site and i think im gonna use them. How is there transfers? Feel? Longevity? Things you think i should know about SMG.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

PhreshcoClothing said:


> How is silver moutain graphics, came across there site and i think im gonna use them. How is there transfers? Feel? Longevity? Things you think i should know about SMG.


I used them some years ago and had inconsistent results. The transfers looked fantastic but I had problems with 2 of 3 orders. The quality control just wasn't there.


----------



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

i just got in my first 15 cent order today and pressed them out and they looked great. I was printing white on black and the white stayed bright and didn't show through and turn grey. First order and I am pleased. i will be ordering from there again. Hope this helps


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

I started using them a few weeks ago and have done 4 projects that turned out great. Have 5 more on order.


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

We've done many projects (35+) and only had an issue with one order, where after the first wash, the design cracked and flaked. Working with FM to figure out why that one batch is bad, but otherwise can't beat the price / quality. Very happy with them.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

For some reason, I cannot access Transfer Freedom from this computer (firewall issue?). I get "Unable to Connect."

I seem to remember that the $.15 transfers include a setup charge of $25?

If so, you might be better off getting the $.45 transfers from Semo Imprints (SEMO Imprints - Home) when they are back in stock. The $.45 sheets are 7x12 and you have to order a minimum of 50. 

I've used them and they transfer great -- easy peel, all the ink transfers, good opacity, good wash-ability.

Joe


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

jleampark said:


> For some reason, I cannot access Transfer Freedom from this computer (firewall issue?). I get "Unable to Connect."
> 
> I seem to remember that the $.15 transfers include a setup charge of $25?
> 
> ...


there lagging on getting the sheets back in stock i want to try them out.. i already tried out FM there ok


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

@CenCal559: Since I cannot see the Transfer Freedom website, can you tell me what the minimum order is on the $.15 transfers and what size the sheets are? Thanks.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have heard of folks ordering as few as 35.....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jleampark said:


> @CenCal559: Since I cannot see the Transfer Freedom website, can you tell me what the minimum order is on the $.15 transfers and what size the sheets are? Thanks.


Minimum order is 1. Sheet size is 9 X 12.


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

jleampark said:


> @CenCal559: Since I cannot see the Transfer Freedom website, can you tell me what the minimum order is on the $.15 transfers and what size the sheets are? Thanks.


They are 9x12.75 and like the other guy said there minimum is 1


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

CenCal559 said:


> They are 9x12.75 and like the other guy said there minimum is 1


Oops. Like the other guy said, they are 9X12.75 max. But they will cut them down to the size of your design.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

9" x 12.5" & $ 20 set/up Didn't see anything for qty requirements. I've never used them, got some sample's last year but with being new the hoop's and lack of reply to calls/e-mails I never ordered from them and don't plan too.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I do not remember if I have called or emailed them, however, with every order I have submitted, they have shipped on time and been perfect.....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

They always shipped my orders on time but also never responded to emails and it was usually a day minimum to return phone calls, if at all. I didn't really like working with blind faith so I moved on.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

